# Tipps zum Ammersee



## Karpfenfeederer (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi
Ich mache anfang august Urlaub am Ammersee!
Dort möchte ich auf Rotaugen un Brassen stippen oda grundangeln. Da wollte ich frage, wo un wie ich dort am besten auf Rotaugen und Brassen Angle! Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass es am Ammersee sehr flach sein soll(Uferbereich). Ich hab kein Boot zur verfügung!#q#q#q
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!

PS: bin jungangler un stippe bzw feeder gern


----------



## perikles (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*



Karpfenfeederer schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich mache anfang august Urlaub am Ammersee!
> Dort möchte ich auf Rotaugen un Brassen stippen oda grundangeln. Da wollte ich frage, wo un wie ich dort am besten auf Rotaugen und Brassen Angle! Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass es am Ammersee sehr flach sein soll(Uferbereich). Ich hab kein Boot zur verfügung!#q#q#q
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus!
> ...


 
servus 
beste montage winkelpicker futterkorb,feines gerät,0,18-016mm monofile ,die stellen herrschinger bucht,buch,aidenried,viel spass,im ammersee sind gute grosse rotaugen bestände drinnen,ich hatte schon massenfänge 25-35cm sind keine seltenheit,
gruss


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

Danke, hast mir sehr geholfen,Perikles#6#6
Könntest du mir Vielleicht noch sagen, auf welche entfernung ich Fischen soll? Gibt es am Ammersee auch ein Angelladen, um Köder zu besorgen?

Gruß, Eric:vik:


----------



## perikles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*



Karpfenfeederer schrieb:


> Danke, hast mir sehr geholfen,Perikles#6#6
> Könntest du mir Vielleicht noch sagen, auf welche entfernung ich Fischen soll? Gibt es am Ammersee auch ein Angelladen, um Köder zu besorgen?
> 
> Gruß, Eric:vik:


 
es gäbe die angleroase in jesenwang oder fischermanns partner in neuaubing,in der herrschinger bucht einfach rauspfeffern,an stellen wo wenig kraut liegt,die fische kommen von selbst,kein witz!am morgen und bis zum nachmittag beissen eher brachsen,wenns dunkel wird eher die rotaugen,leider hab ich kaum weissfisch fotos,aber rotaugen ab 25cm bis 35cm fängst du mit sicherheit,wenn du grosse rotaugen magst viel spass,besser ist es noch in aidenried am yachthafen,im ammersee kannst du alle arten von weissfisch fangen,nerfling,brachsen,güster,rotfedern,rapfen selten karpfen ich hatte schon öfters karpfen beim winkelpickern dran,du merkst nur wie die rute sich biegt und die freilaufrolle zum singen anfängt,also vorsicht,nicht hart fischen
ach ja wichtig ist der futterkorb und gescheit anfüttern mit brotpampe,das foto zeigt eine session,ganz oben eine brachse der rest güster rotaugen rotfedern
gruss


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

Danke!perikles
Als Köder eignen sich bestimmt maden, Würmer Oder Brot...?
Jetz hab ich richtig lust auf den Urlaub!
Wohnst du in der nähe des Ammersees? Wenn ja, könnten mir vll. ja mal zusammen Angeln gehen. Mein Vater fährt auch mit! könnte lustsch werdn
Noch eine Frage: Wie macht ma die Brotpampe oda kann ich auch fertigfutter verwenden?#c


----------



## perikles (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*



Karpfenfeederer schrieb:


> Danke!perikles
> Als Köder eignen sich bestimmt maden, Würmer Oder Brot...?
> Jetz hab ich richtig lust auf den Urlaub!
> Wohnst du in der nähe des Ammersees? Wenn ja, könnten mir vll. ja mal zusammen Angeln gehen. Mein Vater fährt auch mit! könnte lustsch werdn
> Noch eine Frage: Wie macht ma die Brotpampe oda kann ich auch fertigfutter verwenden?#c


 
hi 
ich wohne in münchen,kannst alle köder verwenden,vanille teig,mais,etc..
ich persönlich fische lieber mit mais und teig,auf wurm und made beissen zuviele kleine rotaugen,
fertigfutter passt auch,aber die brotpampe is günstiger und einen ganzen eimer davon an der richtigen stelle und du bist mit garantie nicht schneider,du musst wirklich viel anfüttern,über mehrere stunden,dann kommen die fische in massen,mir ist es schon passiert das ich keine zwei ruten mehr kontrollieren konnte vor lauter bisse,reingeworfen ,peng sofortiger biss,
die brotpampe ist sehr einfach, billig brot vom discounter kaufen,das zeug einweichen,auspressen und kneten,und feste kugel formen,und dann in den futterkorb oder mit der hand raus werfen oder rausschwimmen und einen krautfreien platz anfüttern,wichtig ist im sommer viel anzufüttern,
das mit dem angeldate können wir schon machen,erinnere mich wenns soweit ist
gruss aus münchen


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

Hey perikles,
danke für die tipps|wavey:!!!
Mein Vater wollt noch wissen, ob man vom ufer aus auch gut spinnen kann!(Zander/Salmoniden)
Erinnere dich, wenn es so weit is!

Gruß eric


----------



## perikles (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

muss man ois probieren^^


----------



## Karpfenfeederer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

OK trotzdem danke, ich erinna dich dann! Mir wohnen in Herrsching, 2 min vom see!


----------



## perikles (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*



Karpfenfeederer schrieb:


> OK trotzdem danke, ich erinna dich dann! Mir wohnen in Herrsching, 2 min vom see!


 zum brachsen angeln und winkelpickern perfekt!guten rutsch


----------



## Kneuer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

Das Thema is zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht liest ja doch nochmal jemand rein.

Und zwar hätte ich auch nochmal eine Frage. Ich war jetzt 4 mal in Herrsching am Fischbacheinlauf gesessen und hab nur am Mittwoch bei dem starken Wind wirklich was gefangen. Da waren es drei dicke Brassen.

Das Problem ist halt, sobald man weiter wirft als 30 Meter hängt man im Kraut. Aber wie ich hier lese, muss man anscheinend weiter raus.
Ist die Fischbachmündung dafür dann wohl nicht geeignet?
Welche Stelle in Herrsching ist dann gut fürs Brassenangeln?

Vielleicht wollte ich mal nach Aidenried zum Yachthafen, wenns da anscheinend ganz gut ist... Ist das im Schongebiet oder noch außerhalb?

Was meint ihr, wo könnte was gehen?

Danke schonmal und Grüße vom Kurzzeitammerseefischer


----------



## hechtliebhaber (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tipps zum Ammersee*

Hallo will im September Auch Urlaub am Ammersee machen habs auf hecht und zander abgesehen suche ferienhaus mit boot oder klappt es auch vom ufer für ne antwort wär ich dankbar gruss robert


----------

